# Battle of the Bay Boats - OPINIONS APPRECIATED



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

BLAZER BAY, BLUE WAVE, KENNER

I am looking for both biased and unbiased opinions for a close friend that has enlisted me to help him buy a new bay boat. First of all I want to point out that I am heavily biased towards one brand but will withhold my opinions for a while until I feel some good things have been said about the other two brands. 

I am aware I can do a search but I want current information and I want to know how everyone feels right now, not in the past. I would simply pressure my friend to join me with what I own but I feel I owe it to him to hear what everyone else is saying.

Both the 20+ foot rolled edge and liner boats of the above brands are in consideration. Price does not matter as they are all in the same ball park. I'm also not interested in any other boats other than the three above.

If you own one of the above brands what was the main reason you bought the boat? If you favor one of the above boats because you've fished out of it what makes it stand out from the rest?

I hope I'm doing the right thing and helping a friend here, I think many people on this website are much more knowledgeble than me, and we all learn from eachother!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I own a Kenner Vision 2100 with a 225 Optimax. I mainly bought it because it is fast. The main thing I dislike at the boat are the latches on the hatches. The new models have bette hatches, though. Everything else about the boat has been awesome. What other questions can I answer?


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

From those 3 I would have to say go with the Blazer Bays. I know a few people that own them and I've fished on a couple of them and they are nice boats. I came very close to buying a a 2400 Blazer myself but I like to offshore fish quite a bit and it didn't have the flush mount road holders so no trolling and also they don't seem to have a lot of room behind the leaning post.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Mark, I fished out of my friend's Kenner Vision 2100 with a 225 Yamaha HPDI a bunch in college and loved it too but will agree that the hatches were lacking. Glad to hear that they fixed that problem and upgraded them. That was actually the first boat I captained a succesful C&R of a Sailfish from.



Wading Mark said:


> I own a Kenner Vision 2100 with a 225 Optimax. I mainly bought it because it is fast. The main thing I dislike at the boat are the latches on the hatches. The new models have bette hatches, though. Everything else about the boat has been awesome. What other questions can I answer?


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

Take a look at the Blazer Bay and Rolled Edge Kenner. Sure looks like the same hull? I have been in Kenners and Bays. The Kenners are tough, tough boats but the edge goes to the Bay due to the extra storage in the console. Other than that, don't see much difference in the rigs. Be careful in picking where you buy based on service after the sale for both boat AND motor. That is really important. Good luck.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

in 98 i bought a 18 Vtunnel Kenner and still own it .They are a good all a round fishing platform . They don't have a lot of perks as you already know ,but thats less to go wrong .Construction is good and hull design works great unless you want to stop and take off in less than a foot they ride and handle great in most any chop. Jacked and trimmed i can run in 8 inches easy . The only thing i really don't like is the height of the decks its a long step but i think the new models have changed.I would do it over again but it would be a 21 cause i now own a shop large enough to keep a larger boat stored.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Take a look at the BlackJack I believe its called ...being built by the Kenners now after they sold out to Bass Pro Shops (or Tracker Marine)


----------



## joshrp01 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Kenner*

I have an 18' Kenner and I love it. I have fished in a lot of different boats and this one was the best bang for the buck. I bought it new back in 2002 and everyone is right on the storage issue. Besides that it is a great all around boat and they are reasonably priced. The only thing that I wish I had done was get the tunnel hull. It is a great boat that I will keep for a long time.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

K2 Marine Blackjack only one word AWSOME!!


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Pathfinder*

I recently purchased my second bay boat. A Pathfinder 22ft. with Yamaha Vmax 200 HPDI. Flats jac included.

I looked at lots of boats before buying. Really liked the Blue Wave Pure Bay. Dealer told me I had to have a Suzuki. No go. Nice boat.

Bought Pathfinder from local dealer, which is a plus.

My recommendation is to visit all the boat manufacturers web sites and look at their forums. You can tell real quick if the customers are happy and what kind of problems they're having and whether the dealer is taking care of them.

For a good quality bay boat I suggest Pathfinder, Blue Wave Pure Bay model only. There are top notch liner boats with good reputations.

Best of luck!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> BLAZER BAY, BLUE WAVE, KENNER
> 
> I'm also not interested in any other boats other than the three above.


Thanks guys but these are his only logical choices given different factors.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Blazer Bay 2200 series is the exact same hull as the Pathfinder 22, so his point is still valid. And the BlueWave Pure Bay is also nearly identical below the waterline. All three of these boats are very fast. One member here has a Pure Bay with big Yamaha 4 stroke on it and it is a 60-65 mph boat depending on load and prop. My neighbor bought a 22 foot Blazer Bay 3 months ago. Very nice boat, but he got the new Suzy 175 on it so it doesn't compare in speed to GCB's Pure Bay. It is a high 40's to low 50's mph boat. I personnaly like the layout better in the Blazer Bay, but won't turn down a fishing trip in either.

As far as the Kenner goes, I'd pass. Since BPS has taken them over the quality of the hulls is lacking. It would take very special attention to get it rigged right or corrected at a BPS. Also, the fact that they only come with black motors bothers me. Not to mention the ride, which I dislike the most of the three you have listed.

The classic Blue Wave boats of old, i.e. rolled gunnels ride about like the Kenner's do POOR at best (IMO). While they are decent and very tough boats, I wouldn't own one. They are designed as "starter" boats (IMO) and are good for that. They do probably have the most interior room of the choices given though.

Just my opinion on the query.
T


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected], I don't believe it Tim is back YAHOO.. I will light a candle!! LMAO..



TimOub007 said:


> The Blazer Bay 2200 series is the exact same hull as the Pathfinder 22, so his point is still valid. And the BlueWave Pure Bay is also nearly identical below the waterline. All three of these boats are very fast. One member here has a Pure Bay with big Yamaha 4 stroke on it and it is a 60-65 mph boat depending on load and prop. My neighbor bought a 22 foot Blazer Bay 3 months ago. Very nice boat, but he got the new Suzy 175 on it so it doesn't compare in speed to GCB's Pure Bay. It is a high 40's to low 50's mph boat. I personnaly like the layout better in the Blazer Bay, but won't turn down a fishing trip in either.
> 
> As far as the Kenner goes, I'd pass. Since BPS has taken them over the quality of the hulls is lacking. It would take very special attention to get it rigged right or corrected at a BPS. Also, the fact that they only come with black motors bothers me. Not to mention the ride, which I dislike the most of the three you have listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

TimOub007 said:


> The Blazer Bay 2200 series is the exact same hull as the Pathfinder 22, so his point is still valid. And the BlueWave Pure Bay is also nearly identical below the waterline. All three of these boats are very fast. One member here has a Pure Bay with big Yamaha 4 stroke on it and it is a 60-65 mph boat depending on load and prop. My neighbor bought a 22 foot Blazer Bay 3 months ago. Very nice boat, but he got the new Suzy 175 on it so it doesn't compare in speed to GCB's Pure Bay. It is a high 40's to low 50's mph boat. I personnaly like the layout better in the Blazer Bay, but won't turn down a fishing trip in either.
> 
> As far as the Kenner goes, I'd pass. Since BPS has taken them over the quality of the hulls is lacking. It would take very special attention to get it rigged right or corrected at a BPS. Also, the fact that they only come with black motors bothers me. Not to mention the ride, which I dislike the most of the three you have listed.
> 
> ...


Well Kenner is now rigged with the Suzuki and the Etec They don't just come with black, and if you get a good dealer like Criss marine in Aransas Pass to rig it the job will be done right.
LP


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I've fished a few times out of a 24 blazer bay with a 200 yamadog 4 stroke. It is one bad arse boat. I would feel lucky to have one just like it. The man who owns this boat fishes alot and trust me, he could afford what he wants and if he didnt like the blazer he would replace it. 

I have very little hands on experience with the others you mentioned.


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I purchased a a new 2220 Blazer bay last spring with the new 4 stroke 175 zuki. I fished this boat all summer. I compared this boat to the others you mention before I bought it. If I had it to do all over again I would make the same purchase. I really like my boat, in my price range this was the best boat I could get into.

My rig runs around 54mph top speed and thats plenty fast for me. Gas milage is great. The rolled edge version of this boat would be faster by far.

SE

Any particular questions let me know


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

There are lots of good boats out there. I sell Blazer Bay, the 2170 Blazer and the Kenner 21 are the same hulls, so is nitro, mako, seapro, seafox etc... Look beyond just the looks. Of the the three I think kenner is a prettiest boat but they use less gelcoat than blazer wich cost less money, since tracker took over, several boats have gone down hill. Now I know this is my own opinion but my job is to teach people what to look for when comparing boats. Bluewave is an excellent boat with a good reputation probably one of the best selling new boats on the market. What do they all have in common? They are cheap! The two thing that separate Blazer Bay is WARRANTY and they do not have any WOOD. Blazer will warranty anything they build, anything fiberglass for the lifetime of the boat. The compitition gives you a lifetime HULL warranty. Also the Blazer Bay is standard with an aluminum trailer. We can offer Yamaha, Suzuki and Mercury. You are not limited to just Merc with the Kenner.

I hope this helps you when looking for a new boat. If you need anythin just drop an e-mail.


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

I own a 2170 Blazer with a 150 Yami. it will run in the low 50s when I push it but likes to cruise about 37 to 42. I can't imagine what it would do with a 200. Pops out of the hole quick, handles chop extremely well and its a dry runnig boat. I have no complaints about the storage and there is plenty of room to move around. Best boat I've ever owned and i've had a few.


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Kenner 180 TV, rolled edge with 115 optimax. This is the most pleased I have been since I bought my first boat 10 yrs ago. The negative is there is not much storage and I would not consider it a flats boat even with the tunnel. It does ok in the flats, but I need about a foot to drift in. From what I've heard the Blazer Bay is out of the same mold. I'ver heard good things about the Bluewave, but that the Kenner/Blazer hull allows you to go faster and more efficent with fuel consumption.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a 21t kenner with a 200 yam. and it runs great. My buddy has a 2100 blazer bay with 200 yam. I prefer the layout of the blazer better. I get better milage than he does, but he gets about 5mph more than I do. Blazer has a better warranty also. Both are dry boats, the blazer is a little smoother. Both are good boats.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*I'VE GOT A PUREBAY '07 HERE AT THE STORE ALSO ALL OF THE BLAZER BAY'S IF HE WOULD LIKE LOOK THAT 'EM SIDE BY SIDE.RON HOOVER MARINE SEABROOK..*


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

*2170 Bb*

I have an 05 2170 Blazer Bay and I love this boat. I got the tunnel version, 10" Bob's JP and Yamaha 150 4 stroke. I'd change nothing if I was to do it again and I did a lot of research before my decision. Good luck. PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a 2102 Kenner with 200 opti 06,it is a great boat , Blue wave and Blazer are great boats also ,you just have to pick out the hull layout you like best and motor you want and go with it , don't underpower it


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

wil.k said:


> I have a 2102 Kenner with 200 opti 06,it is a great boat , Blue wave and Blazer are great boats also ,you just have to pick out the hull layout you like best and motor you want and go with it , don't underpower it


Nice boat. I also forgot to mention that Kenners drift very well.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmm...I wonder what boat you like? I have a Bluewave and like it a lot. I have been having some water in the engine problems lately but its not the boats fault.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

pathfinder is prolly the fastest boat out of these 4 with a 225 hp. one of the guys in troutmasters that my dad knew had a pathfinder with a 225 mercury and it ran right at 70-71.

for looks, the pure bay and the pathfinder win my vote. if i came down to buying a v hull again, it would be between those two.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gulf Coast All The Way, See The 20 Foot Models Sportsman, Or Original Model. It Will Handle Out To 35 Miles, Or 8 Inches Of Water In The Bays, And Stick With A 175 It Will Push It 60 Mph Plus With A 200 Pd. Skier. Put A K-top On It For Shade, You Will Keep It Forever. See Ronnie At Red Wing In Houston...


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Gulf coast running 60?? Never heard of that before!!lol


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

300X said:


> for looks, the pure bay and the pathfinder win my vote. if i came down to buying a v hull again, it would be between those two.


Pathfinder hands down between those 2. I might try to get a 2200 with a Mercury 250XS after college.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Levi said:


> Gulf coast running 60?? Never heard of that before!!lol


Because it didn't happen.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Layout, options, finish, quality and performance all rolled into one. I did 7 months of searching before purchasing this one.

It's fast and it cuts the waves. Like all you mentioned, you need about 18" of water to get on plane without a tunnel version - this boat does not come in a tunnel version.

2007 Blue Wave PureBay....just drive one. Or send me a PM for a test run...would be glad to take you out.

GCB


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

best advice is to test drive all three and make the decision yourself. Each boat has it's pros and cons. As stated earlier, don't underpower the boat. 

I went with the Blue-Wave. Solid in the chop. PM me if you have any questions. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Kenners are still built in the same plant by the same people as they have been for the last 10 + yrs. In Arkansa. Yes, Tracker Marine now owns them but still the same if not better quality. All boats listed are great boats, and will preform good. I do sell kenners so I am alittle bias. I have some great year end deals on both the rolled edge 21vx or 2102 kenners w/ either suz. or merc. 
The 2006 Kenner 21vx is black w/ 150 opti, tanjdem trailer, full back deck w/ livewell and extra storage. $21,613.00 PLUS TT&L.
The 2006 Kenner 2102 black w/ 150 suz 4st, tandem tr. $25,314.00 plus TT&L.
Also have a couple of Mako bays @ about the same price.
Buy a boat you will use not one that is pretty and sit in the driveway.
I work for Tracker Marine @ I-45 and airtex. ask for Greg.
Good luck in your search and ask lots of questions.

Yakfishin out.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> Because it didn't happen.


I know Because the only Gulf coast I have seen doing 60 was behind an F350 on Mustand island drive.LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Levi said:


> I know Because the only Gulf coast I have seen doing 60 was behind an F350 on Mustand island drive.LOL:rotfl:


BUUUURRRNNNN!!!!!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

boy i wish there was a non-salesman filter for this thread. i really appreciate everyone's insight into these bay boats. my suspicions have been confirmed that there is a lot of product on the market right now that is ripe for the pickens.

i've always been in love with blue wave but mainly because i'm from beaumont and the best deals in town were at a blue wave dealer, there wasn't any other boats in town from reputable dealers and i was sold on quality & construction... i've always been interested in building boats and once i saw how these were built i was sold... i'm glad to see there are other products on the market that are giving blue wave some good competition so as to keep the price down


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> boy i wish there was a non-salesman filter for this thread. i really appreciate everyone's insight into these bay boats. my suspicions have been confirmed that there is a lot of product on the market right now that is ripe for the pickens.
> 
> i've always been in love with blue wave but mainly because i'm from beaumont and the best deals in town were at a blue wave dealer, there wasn't any other boats in town from reputable dealers and i was sold on quality & construction... i've always been interested in building boats and once i saw how these were built i was sold... i'm glad to see there are other products on the market that are giving blue wave some good competition so as to keep the price down


Good for competition, yes. Don't expect to go down there and steal a Pure Bay. Avoid trying to save money by going with a lesser horse power. If you need to save money, buy a 20 footer and max out the power.

GCB


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Well I can tell ya , That General Cool Dude, has one of the nicest ones I have seen in the area bar none., And to add to that I ran A Behnke Pro for 5 years , I have NO complaints . Nicest boat I have ran (Bay Boat) that I can personally recollect. The Pure Bay is very nicely built. One of my good friends a local guide has been running Blue Wave for 10 years at least.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kenner Vision 2102*

I own an '04 Kenner Vision 2102 w/o tunnel. It's rigged with a CMC 6" jackplate and a Merc. 200XL saltwater series with EFI. I have had no complaints about this boat and I bought it when it was less than 2 yrs. old in January. I had looked at and fished a lot of different boats before buying this one, including Blue Wave Classics, and the old modified-V Kenners that are shaped so much like the Blue Wave Classic. The thing that sold me on it was a test ride on a sloppy, choppy day with the previous owner. I really loved the way it took the chop, and thought it was plenty fast for my purposes. After long consideration of the tunnel vs. no-tunnel issue, and flats boat vs. bay boat, I decided that the best compromise with young boys and a wife sometimes going with me was a v-hull bay boat. I have not regretted my decision for a minute, or the particular boat I bought. It has been a joy, and if you know the bay enough to stay out of extremely shallow areas, it runs shallow enough.

I should say however, that if a similar deal had come up on a Blue Wave Pure Bay(They were new when I bought mine, and there were no used ones on the market), Blazer Bay, or a Pathfinder I probably would have been just as happy with either of those. Fine boats all. I personally just love the lines of a classic center-console, v-hull bay boat, as well as the way they ride versus a tunnel or flats-style boat.

And by the way, GeneralCoolBro's Pure Bay has got to be one of the prettiest boats I've ever seen, period. Beautiful rig.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Apples to apples and oranges to oranges people! Between the 3 builders you have 2 different style hulls ech with there hull type characteristics. First off the three top end models of each builder.

The liner models.

Blazer the 2220's pro, or fisherman same hull different lay out's I also believe better finish and slightly better warranty.

Kenner Visions, well aid out but in my opinion lack some in the finish compared to the other 2 in this catagory

Blue wave Pure Bay, Well finished and very well laid out, Localy built also.

Summery: All 3 in this catagory will perform on the water just about the same when rigged to match. They will also perform euqlly in speed and hole shot rigged the same( all fast boats). Get in one blind folded and you probably wont be able to tell the differance. They all handle the chop very well and dry boats and get up in about 18" of water and can run in about 12". The hulls are not all the same mold they all have different chine and stringer lay outs even the Pathfinder people. This being said am not sure about the Pure bay but if you try to hang a 10" JP on a Kenner or Pathfinder they will void your hull warranty. The biggest decision here is lay out, finish and after purchase service. All my dealings with Tracker have been sub par not to mention as I said erlier I believe they lack in finish. 

Rolled edge: 

Blue Wave: I wouldnt even consider one my self. As stated erlier entry level boats built to sell fast by keeping cost down. But for the price very good boats. 

Blazer Bay: I believe this is actually a Kenner mold but I have not really researched it. Once again I believe finished out better then the kenners and much better lay outs then the others. 

Kenner: How lang have they been selling this hull? Its tried and proven and still one of the leading sellers! 

Summery: The Blazer and Kenner performance wise no defferance. Again lay out and finish. The blue wave #1 selling boat on the Texas coast for several years now. 


I spent over a year looking at boats before I bought my Blazer Bay 2220 Fisherman. I looked at Kenner, Blazer, Shearwater, Blue Wave, Mako Bay, Nitro Bay, Pathfinder, Ranger Bay, Champion, and Triton. I chose the Blazer over most due to lay out, Warranty, finish. Some of the others were better in some areas like the Shearwaters finish but I felt the Blazer was the best pakage for the price. 

If looking at the Linered hulls I do not think you can go wrong with any of the Pure Bay or Blazer. The Kenner would only scare me do to service. 

My .02 cents worth if that.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

'06 2170 Blazer Bay w/ 150 Yammie... fished it hard all summer from the North end
of Sabine to the jetties to several miles offshore in all kinds of weather and water
conditions. No complaints. It runs 48-50 on the GPS, extremely dry, and handles rough chop very well... more dry storage than I can fill up... My previous boat was an 18V90 Kenner and it was a good boat too.

Blazer could improve a few things such as cockpit drainage, gas tank design, and
improving the storage under the console, but overall it's a heck of a boat for the money...


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Let me just say one more thing about the Kenner Vision. It is a relatively heavy boat line. It is not a shallow boat so don't expect to get on plane in less than 24" (for the 22').


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Wading Mark said:


> Let me just say one more thing about the Kenner Vision. It is a relatively heavy boat line. It is not a shallow boat so don't expect to get on plane in less than 24" (for the 22').


There are fixes for this the Blazer is not light either. Add trim tabs and a boat right plate it will get up in 18"


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Kenner K2102*

In 2003, I bought a Kenner Vision K2102 and I couldn't be happier. I went with the 150 Merc and it pushes the boat along at 48-50...plenty fast for me and Full Stringer. I don't fish in real shallow water (nor do I wade) so this boat is just right for us. It does have a great hole shot and I can get up in 18 inches. We have fished all over Sabine, Galv., part of the PortA area and Baffin...and I still have my lower unit!  A plus was our runs offshore 20 miles or so and a run up the Trinity River chasing white bass. Yep, I like it.

Tell your buddy good luck in his search.
Mike


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm a new boat owner, and I own a 22' Blue Wave (220 Classic) that I'm thoroughly enjoying on every outing. Powered by a 150 Yamaha I've got more than enough power. I don't (intentionally) fish extremely shallow, and don't really run off-shore. I've had it in 4-5' swells and I don't like that rough water...but I don't think anything in this size-range would "like it". 

All-in-all I Blue Wave is the #1 selling boat in Texas, and now that I own one...I understand why. For a very fair price you will get enough (or more) boat than you'll need, and it's tried and true. Quality is excellent. 

Also...point to mention...I bought a used model (2000) and it performs just as good now as it did the day it was purchased.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The guys in 60 foot Hatteras's dont "like" 4-5 footers either other than it keeps the little guys pinned to the docks. LOL


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 22 ft Blue Wave with a 150 Yamaha V-Max. No complaints at all. Its not the fastest thing out of the dock but it does handle some water pretty well. I am a bay fisher at heart but I have recently started going offshore or nearshore when ever possible. I can go out in 1-2 ft seas and fish comfortably with 3-4 people. You can go in 2-3 ft but I wouldn't recommend it. It's perfect for the jetties. I have tilt and trim and Jack Plates. I don't have a tunnel hull but I can still get back there in the back bays. You just have to watch it when its time to go back make sure you have at least 1 1/2 to leave. I have had it for going on two years.

I guess it really doesn't make a difference what type of boat you get as much as it does who you buy it from. I have heard some horror stories abouts some boat dealerships. I don't wanna make this sound like a commercial or anything, but the folks down at Krolls have been nothing but helpful and stand behind their product. The one time I did have an issue with the boat they fixed it with no hassles. They are good folks.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

pick the roughest, nastiest day you can find, and take a test drive in the Blazer 2420


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been out 20 miles offshore on Quint's 22 ft bluewave. I couldn't get over how that bay boat handled itself offshore. 1,2's and even 3's it cut through pretty comfortable. I would also keep in mind to find a boat place that is close to home if any repairs need to be done. I found out the hard way . I have a 224 Vip with a Honda 4 stroke 225. I have to take it all the way to nasa rd 1 about 50 miles from Richmond through tolls and in fuel and tolls its kinda expensive. Krolls here in Rosenberg carries Yamaha, Johnson and 1 other brand so you know what my next motor will be. It a big hassle to take it that far.Good luck.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

18' CSP Bluewave/ 90 Yammy 2 sk- Probalby the only boat I will ever need. Get out to the jetty, cruising 1-2 foot chop and stay dry. Rollers and big wakes, means fun. Not skeered but not stupid, my boat is a semi tunnel so I stay inshore, and most of my running is shallow. Never have gotten stuck, can always float away with my pole. Give me 1-1/2 feet and I have a full hole shot. (no jack plate necessary). Pull a tube or a skier noproblem, even with 3 aboard. Theres something said about the classics design which made it #1 selling boat for this coast. Aside to being afordable, it is light weight, yet its unibody construction makes it strong. You never have to worry about your console separating from your deck. I sure would love a new Pure Wave, thats what I would buy today, a bit bigger, and more storage. Maybe in a few years, for thats allot of bucks for me, but probably worth every penney. Till then I know I have a "chevy", but it will get me there. (And so will the other brands for that matter.)


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

*Bay Boat Shootout*

If you can step out of the three you mention and into a Pathfinder 2200V you will never be sorry that you did. Mt. Houston marine here in Houston is outstanding before,during, and after the sale. They did a superb job rigging mine exactly the way I wanted it.


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

If you want to try a Pathfinder, Mt. Houston Marine can arrange a ride-along with one of their Pros.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

drew colvard said:


> If you can step out of the three you mention and into a Pathfinder 2200V you will never be sorry that you did. Mt. Houston marine here in Houston is outstanding before,during, and after the sale. They did a superb job rigging mine exactly the way I wanted it.


Is it possible to get a Pathfinder from them with an engine other than Yamaha?


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

Wading Mark, I don't know if other power options are available. Their # is 281-447-7689 and ask for Danny. I have a 200 V-MAX on mine and am very happy with it.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Well, i decided, i would rather have a pathfinder then a pure bay. since 1998, we've had 3 pathfinders and a majek...if you get my drift "3 pathfinders," i mean, who buys 3 of the same boats in a row....pathfinder is a very very popular boat for how much money they cost. 

im not going to say they ride better then a kenner, because we had a kenner before then pathfinder, and the kenner was slightly better. but overall, speed, shallow water capability, and rough water, pathfinder wins my vote. i think they look the slickest on the water. the pure bay sits to much out of the water and looks bulky.

this is my dad's last pathfinder...its sold... i miss it


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

*New Pathfinder 2200V*

good quality boat, in all aspects.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Other motors on Pathfinders................

My dealer told me they come from Pathfinder with Yamaha's EXCLUSIVELY.

He can order a boat with no motor, but it costs the dealer a bit more.

good luck, but GO PATHFINDER!!!!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

300X said:


> Well, i decided, i would rather have a pathfinder then a pure bay. since 1998, we've had 3 pathfinders and a majek...if you get my drift "3 pathfinders," i mean, who buys 3 of the same boats in a row....Pathfinder is a very very popular boat for how much money they cost.
> 
> im not going to say they ride better then a kenner, because we had a kenner before then pathfinder, and the kenner was slightly better. but overall, speed, shallow water capability, and rough water, pathfinder wins my vote. i think they look the slickest on the water. the pure bay sits to much out of the water and looks bulky.
> 
> this is my dad's last pathfinder...its sold... i miss it


I respectfully disagree. I think that Pathfinder sits more nose up than the Pure Bay. Another reason I purchased the Pure bay was because of the flat fishing platform when on the water. I ran Rangers for almost 10 years during my bass circuit days and I knew I wanted a similar level fishing platform. 
Champions were always the worst when it came to nose lift. Even with a couple of fisherman on the front, you would fight that boat in a wind due to the exposed bow "V". When on the front of the Pure Bay you get very level floatation even with a 225 4 stroke and 10" jack plate on the back. You can also mount that 10" jackplate on the back without having to worry about warranty issues, unlike the Pathfinder. That tells me that the transom structure quality is better as would be the materials in the hull of the Pure Bay.
Pure Bay Bulky? This is bascially a bass boat hull with a bay boat top cap. It does have a sharper "V", but the dimensions and lines in the water a similar. At 1700 lbs and 102" wide this "bulky" ,as you say, will perform. It lifts like no other bay boat I drove. To get a 22' boat @ 102" wide to chine walk, you have to do your engineering homework and put some power back there of course. On GPS I had this boat running 65.7MPH. The main thing here is that the boat lifts, really lifts. In the same area regarding a 24' 2500 lb Ranger Bay Boat or Blazer, those heavy boats will pound waves, but they are nose heavy and will dig them too. I have had this boat running good in true 3 footers. You get the boat up on the waves, use your jack plate to level it and it cuts good. Any bay boat in rough seas is not going to be a fun ride. One fella I took out in the boat on a pretty rough day was impressed as we cut across the lake and said "This is incredible, the faster you run in the rough water the smoother the ride gets." We were in 2 footers and I got on top of the waves, leveled the boat to get the nose cutting and showered down on the throttle. Again it's all about lift.
I found what I needed in this boat and anyone in the market for a new boat should try them all and find one that suits their needs. Remember 90% or better of a day on the water is spent on the front of the bow and that is why I think level floatation is important. There seems to be just the right balance on this boat as it fishes good on a rough day (not taking waves over the nose even with two fisherman on the deck) and you don't fight the boat going off course due to wind effects.
Those are my experiences and main reasons for buying a Pure Bay. Take one out and see for yourself.

GCB


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

i looked at both the pathfinder and the pure bay before purchasing. i spent 2 hrs. with the local blue wave rep at a boat show. i really liked the pure bay, and still do.

however, dealer was PUSHING the Suzuki 4 stroke motor, period. this dealer was about 40 miles away. 

local dealer sold pathfinder and LOCAL meant a lot to me. 

BOTH boats were good quality, but the Pathfinder had little extras that you didn't have to ADD-ON with a Pure Bay. I would have enjoyed the Pure Bay, but LOVE my Pathfinder. Both boats had their strenghts and would be a very good platform for Texas coastal fishing.

Drive both and then decide. I think you would be happy with either.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Man, y'all's Pathfinders are very nice. When we were looking for our most recent boat, it was down to Kenner Vision and Pathfinder 2200. We chose Kenner because it was much easier to get Mercury with and the dealer/mechanic is 5 minutes from my house. I'm considering a 2200 with Merc power after college, but a 22' Whaler Guardian may be better for me (bay and tarpon fishing).


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Another happy Pathfinder driver here.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Luv ur boat!


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

I had a 16' Kenner w/ a 60 hp Johnson, great boat, enough room for 2 grown men to fish in comfort. Fast enough to get where I wanted to go, wasn't quite shallow enough for Drum Bay but did great on the West Bay side.
Now I fish from a buddy's 17' Boatright and it is an OUTSTANDING fishing machine! When I buy another boat it will be a Boatright.
Craig


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

no point in driving a pure bay for me... i like the pathfinder.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> BLAZER BAY, BLUE WAVE, KENNER
> 
> I'm also not interested in any other boats other than the three above.


Guys, drop the PF comments. We all know how much you like your boats. But the fact is the original poster asked about the three brands listed above and specifically stated no others. Give it a rest.

T


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

pathfinders are the cream of the crop, but remember the rest of the crop in the same field. Lots of nice old boats and some new comers. From left to right is your scale of price and grade. I looked at the new Kenners and then the blue wave and liked em at first, but i was not getting much boat options for the $$ 

I went with the Nauctic Star. Sweet ride that compares with a pathfinder for half the price. See ya on trhe flats.....

Research, ask, Shop , testride and shop more.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Out of the three orignally mentioned, BLUE WAVE and the PURE BAY model. Much better and more solid of a boat than the others.


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

I bought a brand new BlueWave 200-VBay about 14 months and was very pleased until recently. After a day fishing I noticed she was running heavy on the way back in. When I got her on the trailer and pulled the plug, several gallons of water came out. After inspecting the hull I noticed a crack on the bottom of the hull. After speaking with BlueWave, it was sent to their factory for warranty repair. They had it for 2 months and I was anticipating to get her back for some flounder fishing. When I got it back recently and inspected the repair work, I couldn't believe the quality of work that was done. I had two different boat shops also tell me how bad the work was (Including a dealership that sells BlueWaves). I've spoken to BlueWave several times to try to get this taken care of correctly, but have been getting the run-around. To add frosting to the cake, I received some more bad news. I had my boat shop install a jack-plate on her, and in the process they let me know that the holes in the transom were drilled cock-eyed. I've let BlueWave know about this as well, but pretty much getting the run-around on this as well. So I'm still in the process of trying to get a boat that is in new condition, since this is what I payed for. This has been my experience so far. Hope the Boat buying goes well for you.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

None of the above.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm with ya Bluffer. Can anyone say "Marshall" !!!!!!!


----------



## bbay (Nov 11, 2006)

In my opinion, the Blazer Bay 2220 is bar none the best bay boat on the market. You will not find a smoother, dryer ride, fast, shallow boat. I have taken it into 25 plus headwind in aransas bay and sit on the console seat. It will not get you wet with a quartering sea, it gets up in 20" (4 people and full tank)and floats in 12". It tracks well and is very stable. I have had it 40 miles offshore many times. Fisherman and guides that ride in it cant say enough. It is also a very fuel effiecient hull. My 225 Evirude sips gas while cruising at 40mph. I have run from Port Mansfield to the Land Cut and back and the gas gauge is still on full. Fill up once, fish all week. Whatever you buy, take it out in 20 plus winds first. Thats what sold me. ANY boat is a good boat when its calm. Also, get trim tabs.

One the bad side. My 2004 model could have better fit and finish. I understand that has improved. I also saw that the professional model is missing the hanging anchor locker in the front. BAD mistake from Blazer. I love mine.


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a Marshall 226









I love mine.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I have owned a 21' rolled gunnel kenner and loved it. It did have the oversized cc that you could fish off of and it was a 96 model and still in 2007 that center console is an added option that you can get. The 21vision is realy nice and next boat i buy will be the 21vision or the 24vx.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

BiteEmNBeatEm said:


> I have owned a 21' rolled gunnel kenner and loved it. It did have the oversized cc that you could fish off of and it was a 96 model and still in 2007 that center console is an added option that you can get. The 21vision is realy nice and next boat i buy will be the 21vision or the 24vx.


I have a 2100 Vision now and it is a good boat. With a 225 Optimax, I have beaten a Majek Extreme and a Pathfinder 2200 with the same HP. My next boat is going to be the 24VX because I like to fish for tarpon and that boat would have better range.


----------

